# My new NZ Nubians



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

My first doe kidded last week. Pics of her twins (boy brown ears, girl silver ears ) at a few days old. Both doing well


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww she wants to know what brother is doing in that last pic, they are adorable!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

They are Gorgeous! May I ask what are those white bell shaped flowers? They look similar to the Lily of the Valley we have here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yay - kidding all over and all okay  4 doe kids and 3 buck kids 

Here are some pics!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I LOVE that Gray spotted kid! They're all gorgeous, congrats


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! You got some nice colors there! Congrats


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

They are just stunning and adorable! I love the one with the white saddle. Are your NZ Nubians any different from those elsewhere? Perhaps they evolved a little differently due to your country being an island in the Southern hemisphere? Maybe dumb questions, but I have Nigerians and don't know much about Nubians, though I am a big admirer of the breed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all are precious!  I want those spotted ones!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are all beautiful! Congratulations to the nanny goats and human moms, too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think there are too many things cuter than a baby Nubian!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gorgeous nursery of Nubians! What a colorful lot! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice, indeed! I find #3 remarkably coloured, all pewtery with silver ears...it's as though they're born with adult sized ears, and grow into them! (I love sneaking peeks at other people's landscapes, too.)


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

The mums did do well didn't they! The flowers are "snow drops" they pop up like daffodils!

I think the nubians are similar everywhere but there might be slight differences? I remember a New Zealand Judge at the goat show saying he had been to Australia and was very impressed with the level of Nubians there? Some nubians do seem to be more bulky than other ones? Here is some pics of the sire and the mum of two of the kids so you can see what they are like as adults...But big range in nZ too!


----------

